# ¿Por qué no recibo los e-mail?



## María Plá

No recibo los e-mail cuando se contestan mis preguntas o los comentarios que se hacen en las preguntas en las que he participado. He hecho todos los arreglos en las opciones de e-mail, pero nada...
¿Qué hago?
Esto me hace perder mucho tiempo
Gracias


----------



## Rayines

Hola, María, te estoy mandando un attachment con mi configuración de la recepción de mensajes, a ver si hay algo que tenés que corregir. (*User Control Panel>>>> Settings and Options>>>>Edit Options>>>>Messaging and Notifications).* (Lo dejo sólo unos días, después lo borro para que no me ocupe lugar en mi envío de archivos). Buena Suerte!


----------



## Jana337

It may not apply in your case but several people have had problems with e-mail notifications lately, although their settings are as they should be.

Jana


----------



## María Plá

Les estoy muy agradecida.
Rayines: copié tu  configuración tal cual. Lo único que tenía diferente es que en el recuadro de Default Thread Subscription Mode  (yo lo tengo en español, dice suscripción a discusiones) yo tenía recibir actualizaciones diarias por correo y puse recibir actualizaciones por correo. La opción recibir actualizaciones al instante no existe en español.
Veamos pues que ocurre y esperemos que no sea lo que dice Jana 337.
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Phryne

María Plá!
Si no te llega a funciona la recomendación de Inés, lo que podés hacer es ir cada tanto a la parte del menú (arriba en una línea azul) y que en el caso mi máquina lo dice en inglés. Elegís la opción "User Control Panel" en la parte izquierda, y al pinchar ahí, vas a ir a una nueva pantalla que dice "New subscribed threads". Posiblemente veas algunos de las cadenas en las cuales has participado. Entonces, si pinchás en "View all subscribed threads", opción que se encuentra en la parte inferior derecha de dichos mensajes, verás, obviamente, todos los mensajes ordenados según fecha. De esta forma no vas a tener que andar escarbando entre las decenas de mensajes que suelen aparecer dariamente. 

Saludos


----------



## María Plá

Phryne said:
			
		

> María Plá!
> Si no te llega a funciona la recomendación de Inés, lo que podés hacer es ir cada tanto a la parte del menú (arriba en una línea azul) y que en el caso mi máquina lo dice en inglés. Elegís la opción "User Control Panel" en la parte izquierda, y al pinchar ahí, vas a ir a una nueva pantalla que dice "New subscribed threads". Posiblemente veas algunos de las cadenas en las cuales has participado. Entonces, si pinchás en "View all subscribed threads", opción que se encuentra en la parte inferior derecha de dichos mensajes, verás, obviamente, todos los mensajes ordenados según fecha. De esta forma no vas a tener que andar escarbando entre las decenas de mensajes que suelen aparecer dariamente.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias Phryne porque a pesar de los cambios no me llegan los e-mails. Lo haré.


----------



## María Plá

¿Tendré que resignarme a no recibir los e-mails?


----------



## Rayines

*Qué lástima, María Pla. Insistí con la pregunta, a ver si se descubre qué es.  *


----------



## kitus

Yo estoy igual que tu... no me llega ningun email tampoco. Alguien tiene alguna remota idea de por que?


----------



## María Plá

Yo no sé por qué pero encontré mi solución cuando estoy buscando los hilos que yo inicio. Mi nombre está abajo en el record de usuarios en línea, lo pulso y pido ver los posts que yo he iniciado y por lo menos así ando más rápido..


----------



## María Plá

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Qué lástima, María Pla. Insistí con la pregunta, a ver si se descubre qué es.  *


Nada Rayines, sigo en obscuridad...


----------



## zebedee

María, ¿cómo vas con los e-mails? 
Si aún no te están llegando, lo mejor es hacer lo que te aconsejó Phryne: el "User Control Panel"
En la página principal de los foros, nada más entrar, clica en "User Control Panel" (arriba a la izquierda) y te saldrá en una pantalla todos los hilos en los que has participado con las respuestas más recientes.

Es lo primero que hago cada vez que entro en los foros. Yo tengo la notificación por e-mail desactivado para no sobrecargar mi correo, y me mantengo perfectamente informada de las novedades en aquellos hilos en los que he participado gracias al User Control Panel.

Espero que te ayude,
un saludo,
zeb


----------



## ggca

Puede ser que tu dirección de correo electrónico no esté bien escrita, chécala, y también checa tu configuración.


----------

